# Some of my Kustoms



## sam (Mar 5, 2010)

A staton kit on a 38 Melvern Star


----------



## bikebum1975 (May 12, 2010)

Wicked love it.


----------



## imhardkore (Aug 13, 2010)

I would kill for that fork.


----------



## sam (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out Smiths autocycles:
http://www.autocycles.co.uk/


----------

